# Autobox storage box on towball



## DABurleigh

I am sure there must be more "tiddlers" than just panel van conversions, but never mind. To kick off this new forum, as it happens earlier today I created a temporary photo album as I had just been asked about the Autobox carrier that fits on your towball.

This is great for smaller vans, as storage is at a premium - the price we are prepared to pay for ease of parking, getting places quickly, etc. I must confess it is off the van more than on, but for a long weekend or longer, it is great for easy access to outside gear.

I have had all of folding bike, BBQ, generator, bread trays for parking up, outside rubber door mats, bucket, ramps, hose, table, chairs, flagpole, walking boots, Barbour jackets plus smaller things in mine at a single time. A large sub-set of this is stored inside when the box is off, but the box releases this space for other stuff, and it allows the outside gear to be stored more appropriately. It takes all of 30 seconds for two people to put on or take off, but not when fully loaded. When off it stands on its own extendible legs.

It locks on with a padlock. The box is also lockable. And I include it on the rear alarm loop to boot.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/autobox
I haven't yet got around to getting it silver painted, which costs ~£100.

http://www.auto-boxcarrier.co.uk/acatalog/Maxi_carrier.html

Dave
Now a mod will say this is of general interest and move it.


----------



## sallytrafic

Interested in the box but first i need to check actual weights do you know of a working public weighbridge in our area?


Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

Frank,

Agriblends
Blandford Road
Coombe Bissett
Salisbury SP5 5RL
Tel: 01725 519494
Mon-Fri

http://www.hants.gov.uk/regulatory/images/publicweighbridges.pdf

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello dave


I forgot that you had this box. Next time our paths cross & if you have it attached I would love to have a look at it. 

which size have you got & do you know how much it weighs empty.


need to get our van weighed xle by axle. As yet I havent found anywhere west of southampton where I can get this done. 


Motorhomer.


----------



## dodger148

Does it just sit on the towball or is there some other fixing device on the box to secure to the van itself ? As you say there is a wider application than just panel van conversions, looks well made with the lights


----------



## DABurleigh

I have the Maxi, 22kg as declared on the autobox site. I chose to forego the darker grey moulding for an unfussier line.

A thick steel plate, 20cm wide by 10cm high, bolts to the towball and the box just slips over this, a padlock going through where holes in the plate and box mount then align.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> Frank,
> 
> Agriblends
> Blandford Road
> Coombe Bissett
> Salisbury SP5 5RL
> Tel: 01725 519494
> Mon-Fri
> 
> http://www.hants.gov.uk/regulatory/images/publicweighbridges.pdf
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave

Doh! why couldn't I find that - reason probably is it on the salient of Hampshire that sneaks between Wiltshire and Dorset on the Blandford Road.

Next thing does any one have any formulae to calculate weight and balance data (I can do it for a helicopter but not for a two axles.

Frank


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello dave


Problem i have with that weighbridge pdf file is the word public. I have even rang before going to one in Southampton then when i got there i was told it was no longer open to the public.

Motorhomer


----------



## sallytrafic

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hello dave
> 
> Problem i have with that weighbridge pdf file is the word public. I have even rang before going to one in Southampton then when i got there i was told it was no longer open to the public.
> 
> Motorhomer


I'll try the coombe bisset one on Tuesday and report back

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-65431.html#65431

F=existing Front axle load (before adding new rear load)
R=existing Rear axle load (before adding new rear load)
L = weight of new rear load
W=wheelbase
O=Overhang centre rear axle to centre of mass of new rear load

Add new rear load, and

NewF = F - L*O/W
NewR = R + (O+W)*L/W

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi Dave

You will have seen from my other post that the weighbridge visit was succesful and I have 195kg to play with and more than that available on the back axle. Thanks for putting me on to it.

From the formula that you gave me if I made the box plus contents 195kg that translates as 256kg extra on the rear axle I have 330 kg spare on my rear axle so it looks a goer especially as a lot of that would be redeployed stuff not new. Isn't it nice not to start out with much of an overhang its only 900mm from wheel axle to towball on mine.

You don't have the swing arm option on yours do you?

I didn't really want a trailer for overseas use so now I have a choice,

but 

Autobox 
TomTom go700
SLR digital camera

Can't afford all three.

Perhaps I need to go back to work and earn some more dosh, but then I wouldn't be able to spend two weeks in the Galapagos and almost straight away five weeks in Norway - I thought retirement was supposed to be easy.


Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

Frank,

Yes, I have the swing arm, included in the attractive early deal I got off them for pointing them down the motorhome show direction. However, they were asking an extremely keen price for that piece of heavy engineering even then. I haven't used it, but it's there should I anticipate wanting to use the rear door. 

So have you worked out how many trips you need to empty the bank of their bullion? Good you have that rear payload going and yes, a small overhang has much going for it, but your limit will be the towbar's capacity long before you get to the physical limit of the box. Depending on model, you could be anything from 80kg to 150kg, typically, unless unusual measures have been taken.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> but your limit will be the towbar's capacity long before you get to the physical limit of the box. Depending on model, you could be anything from 80kg to 150kg, typically, unless unusual measures have been taken.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for that - never occured to me! I guess I knew that there is a noseweight limit for the towbar but it looks so sturdy but now I'll look a lot closer before proceeding.

BTW how heavy is the swinging arm?

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

In my "formula" posting above, the post referred to in the link quotes the towbar maximum as one of four weights to worry about.

I'll weigh the swingarm tonight if I remember.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> In my "formula" posting above, the post referred to in the link quotes the towbar maximum as one of four weights to worry about.
> 
> I'll weigh the swingarm tonight if I remember.
> 
> Dave


Thanks - and guilty as charged, as you repeated the formula in your post I didn't bother with the link have done now though.

frank


----------



## DABurleigh

Frank,

17kg.

Said it was heavy engineering, but when you think of the vertical torque at the joint ....

Dave


----------



## 103879

*Worried about lack of contact after ordering an autobox*

I have ordered and paid for a maxi autobox for my smart car and have heard nothing from company. have also tried to contact company on phone number from website and this is not available. have tried the email as well and still no reply.  hoping to hear from them soon.


----------



## DABurleigh

Pawly,

Welcome to MHF!

Have you tried this number?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-225324.html#225324

Dave


----------



## 103879

*problems with contacting antobox*

Have tried contacting the number and mailbox is full. not looking good at all and still no contact from seller.


----------



## DABurleigh

Did you pay with a credit card?

Dave


----------



## Vicky

*Company gone bust*

Have a look at the Company Reports forum above under 'company gone bust' you are not the only one with problems.

Have you thought of looking at the thule back up box, we have one on the back of our VW T5 reimo conversion

Regards

Vicky


----------



## 104505

For the information of any possible buyers, the Autobox Carrier website has been suspended. I saw these at the Camping show at Docklands and they were fantastic if not a bit pricey for a glass fibre box.


----------



## 104471

*additional weights*

as a rough guide, what ever you put on the vehicle, for every meter behind the back axle, multiply the weihgt, Times by two, example !! a scooter with a weight 125 KGs 1.5 meters behind the centre of the back wheel, Could add up to 312.5 KGs, check it out I could be wrong


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: additional weights*



sussextrotter said:


> as a rough guide, what ever you put on the vehicle, for every meter behind the back axle, multiply the weihgt, Times by two, example !! a scooter with a weight 125 KGs 1.5 meters behind the centre of the back wheel, Could add up to 312.5 KGs, check it out I could be wrong


I'm sorry sussextrotter your rule of thumb presents an impossibly bad and inaccurate figure.

Take my van (it has a 3.5m wheelbase and 900mm overhang) then using the formulae provided by DAB your 125kg scooter will add 157kg to the rear wheel.

The maximum allowable overhang is 60% of wheelbase so applying worse case conditions they could have given my 3.5m wheelbase a 2.1m overhang therefore the figures would then work out to be 200Kg No legal configuration will give more than this whatever the wheelbase.


----------



## TonyHunt

Anybody needing a public weighbridge near the dorset / hampshire borders theres one on the Ferndown Industrial Estate at Saites the Scrap metal dealers. They have a huge weighbridge that will take the biggest of vehicles. Give the bloke in the office a couple of quid and hes happy bunny. I go in there often to check out my seven and a half tonners and the camper.


----------



## 96105

beckenham10 said:


> For the information of any possible buyers, the Autobox Carrier website has been suspended. I saw these at the Camping show at Docklands and they were fantastic if not a bit pricey for a glass fibre box.


hi try this site also
>>>>> drop on box carrier<<<<<

ray


----------



## AdriaTwin

*Autobox Carriers are no longer trading*

Autobox carrier are no longer in operation.

After paying in full for the maxi box and swing arm, and after many months of delays, we were left with nearly unusable standard box (in demo condition) and a rusting swing arm. All their promises over the phone and by email to replace the units with new correct and modified versions dissapeared.

My wife & I are bitterly dissapointed in the hollow promises of Chris & Casper (both South African) to resolve our problems. If they cross your path DONT BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM.

Tony & Linda Howard
About to take delivery of our new Red Adria Twin 160


----------



## ActiveCampers

FYI
Got my custom made back-box at last - see www.ryanandmel.com under van mods.


----------



## 131331

Interesting !!! Thanks for sharing great info ....

storage boxes


----------

